# Clutch BBS is a piece of garbage



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

this is the forum you need to be on. You can really talk about basketball without being belittled by people who have been on the forum for a long time. I went to BBS, they rip on newcomers...sign up and start a real fan forum...not an old boys club. Thank You! This forum should be the standard!!!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Help us recruit, Tom!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

any day baby...we have some smart, funny...observant people on this forum with a wide range of views...Get i BBS!


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

If you go in there (ccbbs) guns blazing and talking all kinds of smack, i'm sure you'll get beat down... over there, with time and good, legit posts comes respect. You can't just walk in to any bbs and expect everyone to embrace you right away. 

why you hatin' on the ccbbs so much?

who do you post as over there and did you get kicked or what?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Just put all of yall energies posting over here


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wonderful Tom. We are trying to avoid some of the pit falls from other major boards!! We try and allow all people to voice their opinions as long as all are respectful of each other!! We promote mature discussion across the board and try not to let a select few dominate the site and certain forums. Just tell your friends what we have here!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i Have told alot of different people about it...believe me!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> If you go in there (ccbbs) guns blazing and talking all kinds of smack, i'm sure you'll get beat down... over there, with time and good, legit posts comes respect. You can't just walk in to any bbs and expect everyone to embrace you right away.
> 
> why you hatin' on the ccbbs so much?
> ...



i think people get treated with respect on this forum from day one. We don't need some mythical approval from someone who just happens to post there alot.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

they still are..post here. This sight rules and has more divergent opinions!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Tom!*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> they still are..post here. This sight rules and has more divergent opinions!


It's good to see another poster who loves mature discussion - allowing all to have their own opinion without belittling any opinion of other posters.

I may not like the Lakers - but in no way would I belittle Shaq & Kobe for how they play the game - etc.

I may not always agree with others, but I give place to their opinions.

On a lighter note - how about Yao! I think the man is for real and it's nice to see him learning on the job, even though from the games I've seen, he already has the fundamentals down!


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> I went to BBS, they rip on newcomers...


this is a flat out lie. 

if you get ripped on, its because you did something to get ripped on. The senior members over there that I know, don't rip on newbies just to do it. 

*This thread** is a piece of garbage*


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Clutch BBS is a piece of garbage*



> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> 
> 
> this is a flat out lie.
> ...



I rest my case....if you haven't posted there for five years you are inhuman. Its a forum and nobodies opinion is more important just because you have been there longer...OLD BOYS CLUB IS WHAT IT IS and that is sad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ok guys. I am going to lock this thread. The direction its taking cannot be good. Discuss your opinions about Clutch City with Pms.


----------

